# Portals in de lucht

## Q-collective

Boudewijn heeft na het forum, ook de portal opgezet, twee versies zelfs: een Wiki variant en een "ouderwetse" variant.

Aan alles veel lees en schrijfplezier (op de wiki anyway) toegewenst!  :Smile: 

----------

## garo

Er is dus een lege portal en een lege wiki bijgekomen.  :Confused: 

Voor een portal maak je normaal pas reclame als hij af is.

Een wiki is nooit af, maar waarom een nieuwe, lege wiki bij maken ter wel al er een wiki is op http://nl.gentoo-wiki.com ?

----------

## Q-collective

 *garo wrote:*   

> Er is dus een lege portal en een lege wiki bijgekomen.  

 

Ik ga niet over de portal, maar de wiki kan iedereen aanvullen, bijsturen, etc, ook jij dus garo  :Razz: 

 *Quote:*   

> Een wiki is nooit af, maar waarom een nieuwe, lege wiki bij maken ter wel al er een wiki is op http://nl.gentoo-wiki.com ?

 

Omdat het doel van deze wiki afwijkt van gentoo-wiki.com, deze heeft namelijk als enige (of op zijn minst voornamelijke doel) documentatie, terwijl de nieuwe wiki alleen maar over Gentoo Nieuws gaat.

Overigens ben ik ook een voorstander om in de toekomst de nieuwswiki samen te voegen op gentoo-wiki.com, maar aangezien het nu nog om een beta projectje gaat, lijkt het me handiger om het nu nog een beetje apart te houden. Want zeg nou zelf, als we nu op de index pagina van Gentoo-wiki.com zaten te knutselen zou het niet lang hebben geduurt voordat we afgeschoten waren geweest  :Wink: 

----------

## boudewijn

ik ben sowieso niet echt blij met de op dit moment nogal overheersende monocultuur.

Sowieso lijkt het me dus slim om voorlopig even parallel te draaien.

Ook wil eraan kunnen knutselen  :Exclamation:  (binnen het redelijke) 

Is het mogelijk om de huidige documentatie van gentoo-wiki.com te halen? 

Dit zou afaik mogen omdat het vrije documentatie is. Natuurlijk wel onder vermelding van auteursrecht (valt het btw onder de FDL? ) .

----------

## ikke

http://gentoo-wiki.com/Gentoo_Linux_Wiki:General_disclaimer

----------

## Q-collective

 *boudewijn wrote:*   

> ik ben sowieso niet echt blij met de op dit moment nogal overheersende monocultuur.
> 
> Sowieso lijkt het me dus slim om voorlopig even parallel te draaien.
> 
> Ook wil eraan kunnen knutselen  (binnen het redelijke) 
> ...

 

Het is wel in goeie traditie dat de content of onder FDL of onder Creative Commons aangeboden wordt (aangezien Gentoo Creative Commons gebruikt in de doscumentatie, gok ik dus daarop)

----------

## Q-collective

 *ikke wrote:*   

> http://gentoo-wiki.com/Gentoo_Linux_Wiki:General_disclaimer

 

Ik heb wat principiele problemen met FDL, kan ik m'n tekst ook onder CC uitbrengen?

----------

## ikke

Don't ask me, ik ben geen gentoo-wiki admin ofzo  :Wink: 

Ikzelf zet m'n artikeltjes ook onder CC (meer bepaald "Creative Commons Attribution-ShareAlike License Belgium")

En ik haat de grootte van de reply velden.  :Wink: 

----------

## Q-collective

Er is nu een globale indeling. We kunnen beginnen met vullen  :Wink: 

Wie helpt mee de GWN te vertalen?  :Razz: 

----------

## Braempje

 *Q-collective wrote:*   

> Wie helpt mee de GWN te vertalen? 

 Ik hoop dat die  :Razz:  slaat op het feit dat je dat niet meent. Zoiets kan je evengoed op de Gentoo Wiki zetten, dat zou zelfs heel leuk zijn!

----------

## boudewijn

 *Braempje wrote:*   

>  *Q-collective wrote:*   Wie helpt mee de GWN te vertalen?  Ik hoop dat die  slaat op het feit dat je dat niet meent. Zoiets kan je evengoed op de Gentoo Wiki zetten, dat zou zelfs heel leuk zijn!

 waarom daar en niet ergens anders?

----------

## Q-collective

 *Braempje wrote:*   

>  *Q-collective wrote:*   Wie helpt mee de GWN te vertalen?  Ik hoop dat die  slaat op het feit dat je dat niet meent. Zoiets kan je evengoed op de Gentoo Wiki zetten, dat zou zelfs heel leuk zijn!

 

Ik meen het wel degelijk, het hele idee van die wiki is om Gentoo nieuws te centraliseren.

Dat begint klein, met het vertalen van de GWN, maar dat kan best eindigen met een nieuwspagina die dagelijks goed bijgehouden wordt.

----------

## do0b

wel ik moet zeggen dat ik het liever houd tot officiele pagina's kwestie van gegevensintegriteit vooral dat ik nu bezig ben met de instalatie, en als je dan verkeerde gegevens krijgt kan het wel eens behoorlijk frustrerend worden. Maar alles bij alles gezien lijkt het me wel zo dat de belgen en nederlanders beter 1 wiki kunnen nemen ipv twee. Er zijn zo weinig actieve linux gebruikers in belgië in nederland eer dat je dan een deftige documentatie krijgt. het kan behoorlijk lang duren. ook als je bijvoorbeeld kijkt naar de documentatie van php die is zelfs nog niet eens helemaal vertaald geraakt. Wat gaan we dan zeggen over de volledige linux documentatie die geraakt van zen leven niet vertaald. nuja het is mijn bescheiden mening.

----------

## Q-collective

 *do0b wrote:*   

> wel ik moet zeggen dat ik het liever houd tot officiele pagina's kwestie van gegevensintegriteit vooral dat ik nu bezig ben met de instalatie, en als je dan verkeerde gegevens krijgt kan het wel eens behoorlijk frustrerend worden. Maar alles bij alles gezien lijkt het me wel zo dat de belgen en nederlanders beter een wikki kunnen nemen ipv twee. Er zijn zo weinig actieve linux gebruikers in belgië in nederland eer dat je dan een deftige documentatie krijgt. het kan behoorlijk lang duren. ook als je bijvoorbeeld kijkt naar de documentatie van php die is zelfs nog niet eens helemaal vertaald geraakt. Wat gaan we dan zeggen over de volledige linux documentatie die geraakt van zen leven niet vertaald. nuja het is mijn bescheiden mening.

 

Ik zal je stukje even splitsen in je veronderstellingen over deze wiki, mocht ik er ergens naast zitten, meld dat maar.

 *Quote:*   

> Omdat deze wiki niet officieel is, is de data integriteit slecht of op z'n minst niet optimaal

 

Deze wiki heeft z'n bronnen (beginnende met de GWN) in de Gentoo community zelf liggen, de integriteit is hiermee redelijk goed waargeborgen (niet slechter in ieder geval dan de integriteit van de officiele pagina's

 *Quote:*   

> We kunnen beter 1 wiki hebben, omdat we al als Nederlands sprekende groep zo klein zijn

 

Laat ik even duidelijk zijn om de redenen:

1: Dit is een test wiki, niemand eerder in welke taal dan ook is ooit een Gentoo nieuwswiki begonnen, omdat dit een testwiki is, kunnen we het beter nog even apart houden van de rest van de (overigens ook niet officiele) andere wiki.

2: Deze wiki heeft een totaal ander doel tov gentoo-wiki.com, wij zijn een Nieuwswiki, zij een Documentatiewiki, maar als de nieuwswiki eenmaal wat volwassener is geworden, zieik het best gebeuren dat de twee in elkaar opgaan.

3: Om een begin te maken met het creeren van een eigen nieuws community, lijkt het me (in eerste instantie dus) ook even handiger dat we apart van de rest zitten.

 *Quote:*   

> De vertaling is slecht en incompleet

 

Daaraan ben je ook zelf een schuldige, iedereen kan een wiki editen, jij dus ook  :Wink: 

Ik hoop dat ik wat duidelijker ben geworden over de (althans mijn) beweegredenen voor deze wiki, nou hij staat op http://www.gentoo-portal.nl/wiki/ en er moet nog een hoop gebeuren, dus wie helpt er mee?  :Smile: 

----------

## boudewijn

ik zet hem even op gentoo-portal.nl

vanaf dit weekend ga ik me er ook weer heel actief mee bezig houden, onder andere met de volgende todo list:

- Nederlandse taal

- Structuur aanmaken

- Aantal goede bronnen zoeken

Heb deze week de griep en er is dus helaas nogal weinig van gekomen  :Sad: 

----------

## Q-collective

Euh, zowel je forum als de portal ligt plat? Niet echt handig zo...

Nu is dit niet de eerste keer, maar met nu ongeveer 6 uur op de klok wel de langste keer dat je offline bent. 6 uur offline is totaal onacceptabel, dus ik bied bij deze aan om de hosting op me te nemen.

----------

## Braempje

 *boudewijn wrote:*   

>  *Braempje wrote:*    *Q-collective wrote:*   Wie helpt mee de GWN te vertalen?  Ik hoop dat die  slaat op het feit dat je dat niet meent. Zoiets kan je evengoed op de Gentoo Wiki zetten, dat zou zelfs heel leuk zijn! waarom daar en niet ergens anders?

 Omdat het dan zo geïntegreerd kan worden in de bestaande pogingen om GWN te vertalen. Als je alles versnippert komt er uiteindelijk niets van!

----------

## Q-collective

 *Braempje wrote:*   

>  *boudewijn wrote:*    *Braempje wrote:*    *Q-collective wrote:*   Wie helpt mee de GWN te vertalen?  Ik hoop dat die  slaat op het feit dat je dat niet meent. Zoiets kan je evengoed op de Gentoo Wiki zetten, dat zou zelfs heel leuk zijn! waarom daar en niet ergens anders? Omdat het dan zo geïntegreerd kan worden in de bestaande pogingen om GWN te vertalen. Als je alles versnippert komt er uiteindelijk niets van!

 

De bestaande pogingen om de GWN te vertalen zijn allemaal dood, door juist een newswiki community te creeren voorkom je dat.

Boudewijn: Wanneer is de wiki weer online btw? Dit wordt een beetje te gek zo...

----------

## st3vie

 *Q-collective wrote:*   

> De bestaande pogingen om de GWN te vertalen zijn allemaal dood, door juist een newswiki community te creeren voorkom je dat.

 

't is pas weer nieuw leven ingeblazen, doordat ik me had aangemeld voor vertalen.

Het lijkt mij verstandig om dan gewoon via de officiele lijn mee te gaan doen met vertalen.

en dan dat eventueel op je wiki te plaatsen. Zo hebben meer mensen er iets aan denk ik.

't Versnipperen van info begint dus dan nu al.  :Rolling Eyes: 

-st3vie

----------

## Q-collective

 *st3vie wrote:*   

>  *Q-collective wrote:*   De bestaande pogingen om de GWN te vertalen zijn allemaal dood, door juist een newswiki community te creeren voorkom je dat. 
> 
> 't is pas weer nieuw leven ingeblazen, doordat ik me had aangemeld voor vertalen.
> 
> Het lijkt mij verstandig om dan gewoon via de officiele lijn mee te gaan doen met vertalen.
> ...

 

Of het vertalen nu gebeurt via een medium waar iedereen mee kan helpen (wiki, mijn voorkeur) of gebeurd via een een medium dat een veel stardere hierarcische constructie heeft (de officiele kanalen dus), het moet ergens gebeuren, ik zet m'n gok op de wiki (en dat kan best eens de officiele werkwijze worden, maar helaas is het dat nog niet) omdat een wiki een veel grotere potentie heeft dan het vertalen van een GWN elke week.

Het kan uitgroeien tot een dagelijkse nieuwssite, een bron van kennis waar de GWN alleen maar van kan dromen

... maar dat is dus mijn visie op de zaak, wie mee wilt helpen, helpt mee met de wiki, wie de officiele lijn wilt volgen, volgt de officiele lijn maar. Zij zullen wel eens vertalingen van ons kunnen gebruiken en wij van hun, ik zie het probleem van de versnippering van de informatie dan ook totaal niet omdat alle info overal altijd hetzelfde is.

Nog iemand een principieel bezwaar?

----------

## toMeloos

+1 inzichtvol Q-collective  :Wink: 

----------

## st3vie

meer 'wishful thinking' dan realistisch inzicht naar mijn idee,

als ik naar alle startende kleine linuxsites kijk, en de hoeveelheid

gestopten wegens gebrek aan tijd/wil/etc...

maar ik meen dit... ik wens je succes.

ik ben alleen erg sceptisch.  :Smile: 

-st3vie

----------

## st3vie

misschien is het een idee voor de mensen die graag iets met een NL Gentoo Wiki willen doen, om zich te melden voor de NL versie van gentoo-wiki.com?

Ik was net daar en zag een berichtje dat de NL versie komende vrijdag plat zal gaan, indien er niemand is die het wil redden.

Ik weet alleen niet hoe lang dat er al staat en of dat dus echt komende vrijdag is, of dat dat al een paar keer is uitgesteld, maar goed.

-stevie

----------

## garo

Ik zorg er wel voor dat hij overleeft, de admin van de servers verplaatst gentoo wiki (alle talen) van servers, hij heeft mij gemailt, maar ik heb hem nog niet kunnen bereiken.

----------

